# extra wide short tall boots?



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

sooo. i have huge calves, but i want a pair of tall boots. the only problem is that even if i manage to find boots wide enough they are too tall. im just under 5'5" at 209lbs (currently). ive already lost 80lbs and im still losing slowly. so i also need to find a boot that is a little adjustable (if possible). right now my calves are just under 19in. and my leg height is about 16. i want the boot for more formal riding, and for schooling shows. for lessons and everyday i will continue to wear my half chaps(fuller fillies).i have looked into the fullier fillies feild boots, but it is a little pricey and some reviews said they were cheaply made...idk. i just want to know all my options. so if you guys know any brand that might work please let me know. also i should say i'm in the u.s.. and please don't post anything over $400. though i wish i were, i'm not made of money. lol and with all this i might decide to wait until im at a lower weight. i just know xmas is coming around...


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Fuller Fillies! I just got a pair of field boots and they fit me perfect! I think I got the short wide calf. I know my FF half chaps are the short xw and they are pretty loose but the height is just right on those too, actually both are just a hair tall but close enough to perfect that I am comfortable. My legs are shorter than yours too


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I just ordered my fuller fillies field boots today! I will be getting them on Wednesday. I can report back with quality if you would like. 

This is my first tall boot. I have always ridden with paddock boots and half chaps before.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I wrote a review on my blog for the Fuller Fillies show boots... I got a pair over the summer and I WEAR THEM ALL THE TIME. They go to the barn with me every time. I ride in them, muck, groom, bath, etc, in them. I don't even own a pair of half chaps anymore. They average about $250 from Tackanory (AND Tackanory has a special deal on 15% off until December 15th, I think!) which I thought, for something hard to find, that I would have otherwise had to have custom made (I have a size 12 foot + 18ish" calves), they were reasonable, and I would buy a second pair to have one for good and one for regular wear if I had extra cash!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Look up this company called Hispar. I think I paid $350 for the boot BUT they were about as close to custom as it gets. They have unusual sizes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

